# Avoid Stewarts Trailers in American Fork!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll never set foot in that place ever again, what a rip off. I purchased two new trailer battery's there and after a while they failed to hold a charge, or charge up (still under warranty). I removed the batteries from the trailer and manually charged them with a car charger, the charger indicated they were not taking any amperage. I left them for nearly 2 weeks on my charger before dropping them off to get tested (was busy and couldn't get over there). 

Stewart's hooked them up as well and couldn't get them to charge either when we called to ask. They weren't sure on the warranty and said to call back. We called back and they changed their story to say the batteries didn't charge "for a few days" but now they were charging up and working fine. They admitted the batteries wouldnt charge for them either at first... I've never seen batteries suddenly start working again, so at best, the batteries are flaky.

We requested replacements, pro-rated of course. They refused, said the batteries are fine and to just take'em home. WTF? They admitted they couldnt get them to charge either. Now I'm stuck with batteries that I am not confident will hold a charge for any duration... that is when you can get'em to even charge up.

I hit up Stewart's as it was close by... I learned my lesson, I'll never shop there again. F'em!


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

it is not them warrantying them, granted they sound like idiots. Call the number on the battery. Better yet, go get two 6 volts from Sams or Costco, much better way to go for a little less $.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> it is not them warrantying them.


That's exactly why they should be helpful to the customer, its not any skin off their nose. They sold the **** things... they should support their sale. Its the battery MFG that eventually has to eat the cost, but a faulty battery is a faulty battery. That's what warranties are for.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

To be totally honest if you run them down that low it is very hard to get them to take a charge. It actually ruins them. Its kind of like leaving your powder in your muzzloader till the next season and then expecting it to not be corroded out. Then expecting the gun manufacture to replace the barrel because its rusty.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> To be totally honest if you run them down that low it is very hard to get them to take a charge. It actually ruins them. Its kind of like leaving your powder in your muzzloader till the next season and then expecting it to not be corroded out. Then expecting the gun manufacture to replace the barrel because its rusty.


The batteries were completely charged and topped off after a camping trip (I always do this), few weeks later I checked on the camper and they were dead (I have a power disconnector so nothing drains battery's when turned off). Hooked it back up prior to the next camping trip, charged for 6 days, battery monitor showed full charges. Went camping, 1 hour after arrival at camp had the batteries at 1/4 charge. Used Generator to supplement batteries while camping. Brought home, removed batt's and hooked to car charger, would not take charge. Left hooked up for over a week, would not take charge. Stewarts tries, wont take charge, we try to warranty them, suddenly they are "A-OK" and wont replace.

-O,-

Not my first rodeo with batteries, I maintain them properly, keep them in the garage during winters with float chargers etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with you, Dallen. Dealers love to sell you something and take your money, but they should also help you through problems and support the things they sell. In turn, manufacturers should support the dealers that sell their products.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm actually on your side. 

I know most people don't have a clue how to take care of their batteries. Thats the only reason i said what i said earlier. Sounds like you do know how its done properly and took the proper steps.

Nothing worse than a shady dealer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We bought a trailer from them and were mislead on a few issues, they never did anything to compensate, as I had expected. 
Yet another nice things with Sams and Costco about not having to have some idiot question you about an obvious battery issue. I believe that their warranties are one year free replacement, I think??, so no hose job on the prorated warranty. Most shops, like Stewarts, sell them at $90 or so, but then prorate them based on a list price of like $130, so when you are little more than half way through the warranty period you owe them for the warranty. Sams and Costcos are both made by Johnson Control, which is the same manufacturer for Die Hard, Interstate, AutoZone and all of the best batteries, just different stickers on the cases.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not sure about RV batteries at Costco, but the battery I bought for my beater Honda commuter carries a 100 month warranty. The first 36 months are free replacement and the remaining 64 are pro-rated.

I wish Costco carried Group 27 batteries because my Dodge Cummins needs a couple of replacements.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

royta said:


> I'm not sure about RV batteries at Costco, but the battery I bought for my beater Honda commuter carries a 100 month warranty. The first 36 months are free replacement and the remaining 64 are pro-rated.
> 
> I wish Costco carried Group 27 batteries because my Dodge Cummins needs a couple of replacements.


Totally different system on RV batteries as they are used so seldomly for most people it is much harder on the batteries. Having worked in auto parts for many years, I can tell you that you dont have to use group 27. Group 34 is the standard Dodge battery that is the 11" stubbier version of the 24" that is also 11", but is the full height. 27 is 13" long. The group 34 has nearly identical cranking amps as the 27 and has about 120 reserve minutes compared to 140 of a 27, that would work for me, both of those ratings likely exceed the OEM. Sam's actually may carry a 27, they have a little wider stock than Costco. IF you are military, Sam's has waived membership for all military family during the shutdown...


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Batteries*

2- 6 volt batteries and a 120 watt solar panel work great. 3 years and no problem, just have to clear off panel when it snows.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm glad I live just a few miles from the local Interstate distributor for the entire state, they sell tested used batteries with a decent warranty for about 30% of the cost of a new one. So far I have purchased 4 Optimas, an Interstate automotive, and an Interstate marine battery in the last 2 years with 100% results.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boat has a marine deep cycle battery that is 12 years old now and working perfectly. 

Anywho I just checked my stewarts batteries that they returned and said are ok: they are completely drained again... just sitting in the garage not hooked up. They are toast so I'm out the warranty $$$. Next spring I'll go with a more reputable company... hell even autozone / checker auto will warranty batteries with no issues, I don't get why Stewarts would act this way. 

F'em


-DallanC


----------

